
Philosophical Tech - BIRTH
Our Range of Creative Projects was formed in 2014.<p>Framework based on four colors (Black | Blue | White | Grey) and three forms (Circle | Square | Triangle).<p>Project No.1 was introduced in 2015.<p>www.o-r-c-p.com
======
BIRTH
[http://www.o-r-c-p.com/](http://www.o-r-c-p.com/)

~~~
brudgers
I apologize, but I don't understand the project.

~~~
BIRTH
Visit the website.

Project No.1 is a set of sneakers constructed in Italy.

Then please click on our floating illusions - our vision.

